# SLATWALL storage solution for Garage, Good Idea?...



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

More. You need hardware too.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

It _can_ be a more than other systems, but also it can be extremely versatile and convenient, and you do get more for your money

One of the first mistakes people make is thinking shelving is cheap
It's not
To deck out a garage with simple sturdy shelves of any kind is an investment
And the simplest kind aren't very versatile or convenient
But people look at the price of slatwall and the accessories and think simple shelving would be much cheaper
It will be a little cheaper, yes
And one can go nuts with the slatwall accessories and bring the price up quickly
But just plain shelving is not cheap, no matter what kind

The slatwall does not have to cover the entire garage
-but it can
And even a small area of slatwall can be helpful
So costs can be kept down
But the actual cost depends on what you would like to do

I'd recommend looking into the thermoplastic storeWALL type slatwall
It is much, much, stronger, than the laminates, and can be washed and cleaned (it can be pressure-washed)
http://www.storewall.com/
I have found this stuff to hold up great even in commercial settings (retail, food service, office) where they take use and misuse much better than laminates

I'd also suggest looking here to get an idea of what's available for accessories:
http://www.theaccessoriesgroup.com/main/index.php
If you poke around a bit you'll see what is possible

The best thing to do is to make a plan that makes the most of your space and decide which accessories you will use, and are important to you, and how much area you'd like slatwalled

* I have used both the companies products I mentioned in a professional and personal capacity and can highly recommend them
I'm not a paid endorser...lol...it's not spam, just a recommendation
:wink:


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I got email from HD selling $10 for the therom type a piece 4'x1' .... I think it is good price... but my other question is... are those measure between rows are standard... and I can purchase accessories not necessary from the same manufacturer of the panel right? As I saw there are quite some selection of accessories everywhere around the world and sometimes Ebay have good deals too...


----------



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

*Slatwall*

We did our garage about five years ago using the exact companies that Slickshift mentions. We did a combination of slatwall and cabinetry, because we wanted some things behind doors.

You didn't sound like an endorser Slick, I thought your answer was very comprehensive. I love the idea of only doing a portion of the wall because many items hang down and you don't need need the slatwall at the base. There's a good example of this on StoreWALL's website.

The $10 cost sounds too good to me. Its about a third of what the above costs so then you start to worry about why. Slatwall is useless without the accessories, which you can keep adding over time to help spread out the cost.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

OK you guys convince me... press the button and order 8 pieces...


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*so that is how I felt*

After putting up 5 slatwalls... I feel great... this seems the best thing I did for the garage so far... regarding expensive hardwares... I have my solution... I bought whole bunch of 6" hooks before from Ebay trying to use with my pegboards and I found out they can be used with the slatwall as well... so I spent $0 on hardware... and those hooks can be bought from Ebay real cheap... so in theory... you can hand all sort of stuff onto your garage walls from top to down, from left to right, ... like a Chrismas Tree.... it really a space saver... and so flessible... I will pick it be the best invention in the garage for the century.... and HD in Canada selling it for $10 a piece... go for it...


----------



## MrLinux (Jan 19, 2008)

Got any pics? 

jack


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't have any pics.... but after using it for a while.... I have additional comments: this thing works great but it cannot be used to handle real heavy stuff... for that you still need regular hardwares and traditional shelfing.... but most of the stuff hanging on wall is ok.....

I am a be shame to take pictures at my garage because... even with this slatewall things..... I have too much junk in my garage making it looks very unorganized.... but still able to fit one car with my 2 cars garage....


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Slat wall looks good, but can not be used for heavy items, though you can double/treble hook some things. It is better than pegboard, regardless.


----------

